

How Experian's deceptive websites fool consumers - petewarden
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/03/your-money/credit-scores/03scores.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all

======
elblanco
The credit bureaus in general act in a way that is borderline criminal. It's
remarkably easy for a clerical mistake to knock 100 points off of somebody's
score, and the consumer is virtually powerless to correct it (or correct it in
a timely manner).

------
staunch
Bastards. They got $50 out of me too. I wasn't tricked, I really wanted
reports from all 3 for $30 one-time. I unchecked every "subscribe to monthly
reports" checkbox I could find, but either missed one or they ignored it. Took
me 5 months to actually cancel.

Cancelling was kind of an ordeal. Getting a refund was a total joke. They had
me fax something, which they ignored. I did it once more and then gave up out
of laziness, which I regret.

Arrington needs to get the Experian CEO replaced :-)

